
Researchers develop device that can 'hear' your internal voice - pmoriarty
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/apr/06/researchers-develop-device-that-can-hear-your-internal-voice
======
ConcernedCoder
I predict this will be used for interrogating uncooperative subjects.

